# New video of the Runts...oh boy!



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Gang, 

Just another video taken today of Eggbert (the old male), and his two offspring, RB and BB. The interaction between the 3 of them is quite comical. Take note of the two young ones sparring over Eggbert's affections and of Eggbert himself, chomping at the bit to get at and attack his children on the other side of the wall. LOL Again, this file is LARGE, best downloaded by highspeed users because it's about 16 megs.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Brad,

Another great video of the unique interaction of your little pigeon family...I know their behavior can be perplexing to you at times, but I must say....watching them puts the "fun" in dysfunctional....LOLOL.

Linda


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Where I can find this video?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Luis, 

Sorry, I had to delete the link to my website to clean up. If you would like me to send the video to you by email I can. It was just a video of my pet pigeons at home was all.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes send it to my e-mail : [email protected] or [email protected]


How many videos you have of your runts?


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

How big are your Runts?

The Runt is the biggest of the domestic pigeons? I have a really big pair look the picture here:

http://birds4us.com/My Pigeons/giants.jpg

Maybe in this pic you will not appreciate their size but believe they are very big!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Luis, 


Yes, your birds are GORGEOUS, such beauties!....and yes Runts ARE considered to be the largest of domestic pigeons. The other "heavy weights" are the Hungarian house pigeons. 

I tried sending you my video earlier today, but it seems that my email provider wont' accept files over 10megs, which this file is. I will try again using another one of my email accounts soon, so don't dispair! LOL. 

As well to answer your first question, Yes...I have many videos of my birds but I'm not sure you want to see them all and it's quite time consuming even with a high speed connection

Best regards,


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Luis, 

To answer your other question...my runts are about 2lbs each, just under a kilogram. They are about 19 inches long (48.5cm) from beak to tail, have about a 35 inch (89cm) wingspan and stand about 13 in (33cms tall). For myself, I have my birds for pleasure and the sheer beauty of their generally larger size. They are not as heavy as many of the giant runts are by show "standards" but I also feed them a racing pigeons food mix with lower fat grains. I want them healthy and to live LONG lives without being subjected to a high calorie/fat diet just to make them HEAVY


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

If you want I can give U an e-mail address from my website www.birds4us.com it can be [email protected] with 10 or more mgs of storage. Just let me know so I can send you by e-mail all the information to access it.

Do you have Runts for sale?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Luis, 

If you wish to further correspond, it would be more advantageous for us to use MSN or another chat based program online where we could send larger files to each other very quickly. If you look at my profile you will see my MSN address so go ahead and add me if you like and I'll return the gesture and we can then speak freely and share files of our birds

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=901


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

I already added your msn account to my msn messenger. If you want we can talk a little bit there I'm online!!!!!!!!!


----------

